# prima ... prima



## raffavita

Ciao a tutti, 
ho un dubbio mostruoso, quasi imbarazzante.

Quando si dice "prima .... prima" in una frase come

"prima è meglio è",

ma al passato...

Che succede?

"Prima/più presto fossi rimasta al verde, prima mi avrebbero messo alla porta".

E' giusto l'uso del congiuntivo nella prima frase??
Qualcuno sostiene che ci vogliano due condizionali.

Ma è orrendo!!

Aiutatemiiiii!
Grazie.


----------



## infinite sadness

Mi suona meglio col congiuntivo nella prima frase.


----------



## vIELTIEN

non chiedermi perchè, ma io lo 'sento' meglio così:
prima l'avrei fatto, meglio sarebbe stato...tanto prima ci sarei andata, tanto prima avrei finito....no???  mamma che dubbio mostruoso!!!!


----------



## underhouse

Anch'io sarei per i due condizionali:

prima vado, meglio è! --> prima sarei andato, meglio sarebbe stato!

Aspettando che i linguisti ci supportino con le regole grammaticali del caso, mi limito a notare che nella frase al presente abbiamo due verbi coniugati allo stesso modo (l'indicativo), quindi mi aspetto due verbi coniugati allo stesso modo anche per il passato (condizionale-condizionale, non congiuntivo-condizionale).


----------



## infinite sadness

Uhm... però la frase sembrerebbe condizionale ipotetica. Cioè il "prima" è ipotetico, non è solo temporale.


----------



## raffavita

Ciao ragazzi,
a me suona orrendo con i due condizionali.

Mi sembra molto simile a questa costruzione:

"Non appena avessi"

"Il giorno in cui fossi."

Come è stato sottolineato da infinitesadness è in un certo senso anche ipotetica.

Aiutooooooooooooooooo!

Vi viene in mente una possibile alternativa??
A me no.
Uff.

Grazie ragazzi!!


----------



## franz rod

Concordo con infinitesadness e quindi:

" prima l'avrei fatto, meglio sarebbe stato."-->prima l'avessi fatto, meglio sarebbe stato  (cioè non ho fatto questo, ma se lo avessi fatto...)


----------



## raffavita

Ciao anche a te.

A dire il vero è un'ipotesi futura.

Non un'ipotesi impossibile.

E' come "il giorno in cui l'avessi fatto sarebbe stato il più bello."

Dove il congiuntivo esprime non impossibilità ma ipotesi futura.

Mi si sta incartando il cervello.


----------



## franz rod

"prima l'avrei fatto, meglio sarebbe stato"/"prima l'avessi fatto, meglio sarebbe stato"

A me sembra decisamente una ipotesi nel passato.
Per il futuro forse direi semplicemente:
"prima lo farò, meglio sarà"


----------



## raffavita

Ipotesi nel passato riferita al futuro, però, tant'è che rispetto al tempo della narrazione l'evento deve ancora aver luogo.

Solo che non ho capito quale delle due hai scelto.

Le hai messe entrambe.


----------



## rocamadour

Ciao Raffa, buona domenica! 
Io sono per il congiuntivo.
(Quanto) prima fossi rimasta al verde (tanto) prima mi avrebbero messa alla porta.
Ma dicci: stai traducendo o "componendo"?  Qualora si trattasse della prima ipotesi mi piacerebbe sapere com'è la frase originale - anche se lo so che siamo nel forum "solo italiano"...  - per trovare il modo di aggirare l'ostacolo e non fare ricorso a questa costruzione (che comunque non mi piace neanche un po'...).
Ciao e buon lavoro!


----------



## raffavita

Ciao querida.


Sì, una traduzione.

La frase originale è: "The sooner I was broke, the sooner I would be put out."

Ho pensato a 2000 soluzioni alternative, ma nessuna rende esattamente l'originale.

Per esempio:

Non appena.... 
Non c'entra un accidenti.

Però se ti viene in mente qualcosa, sarebbe meraviglioso!!
Grazieeee


EDIT: e se dicessi "quanto più in fretta fossi rimasta.... tanto prima.... mi avrebbero???


----------



## underhouse

Forse stiamo mescolando casi diversi, ma io pensavo che raffuzza parlasse di rendere al passato una frase al presente. 



> ma al passato...
> 
> Che succede?


 
Ad esempio:

_Prima parto, prima arrivo._

Quando arrivo potrei dire:

_Sapevo_ (adesso segue un fatto oggettivo, che è successo: sono partito prima e arrivato prima) _che prima sarei partito, prima sarei arrivato._


----------



## rocamadour

Non conosco il contesto e non so com'è la frase precedente, ma se tu traducessi: "Non aspettavano altro che rimanesse al verde per poterlo mettere [o metterlo] alla porta"?
Potrebbe andare nel tuo caso? 
[Urge il trasferimento al forum EI ]


----------



## infinite sadness

raffavita said:


> Ciao querida.
> 
> 
> Sì, una traduzione.
> 
> La frase originale è: "The sooner I was broke, the sooner I would be put out."
> 
> Ho pensato a 2000 soluzioni alternative, ma nessuna rende esattamente l'originale.
> 
> Per esempio:
> 
> Non appena....
> Non c'entra un accidenti.
> 
> Però se ti viene in mente qualcosa, sarebbe meraviglioso!!
> Grazieeee
> 
> 
> EDIT: e se dicessi "quanto più in fretta fossi rimasta.... tanto prima.... mi avrebbero???



Quanto in fretta... altrettanto in fretta....


----------



## raffavita

underhouse said:


> Forse stiamo mescolando casi diversi, ma io pensavo che raffuzza parlasse di rendere al passato una frase al presente.
> 
> 
> 
> Ad esempio:
> 
> _Prima parto, prima arrivo._
> 
> Quando arrivo potrei dire:
> 
> _Sapevo_ (adesso segue un fatto oggettivo, che è successo: sono partito prima e arrivato prima) _che prima sarei partito, prima sarei arrivato._


 
I respectfully disagree.
 

Io direi, ma a questo punto non sono più sicura di niente:

Prima fossi partito, prima sarei arrivato.
Due condizionali in una frase mi suonano strani tanto.
Sarò io??


----------



## infinite sadness

NO. Il periodo è ipotetico e la prima frase è condizionale, quindi ci sta il congiuntivo.


----------



## underhouse

infinite sadness said:


> NO. Il periodo è ipotetico e la prima frase è condizionale, quindi ci sta il congiuntivo.


 


Quale periodo? Quale frase? Quale congiuntivo?


----------



## infinite sadness

Se prima fossi partito prima sarei arrivato.
Quanto prima fossi partito tanto prima sarei arrivato.


----------



## raffavita

Ho trovato questo.


Se avete un paio di settimane da perdere.


----------



## franz rod

> Ipotesi nel passato riferita al futuro, però, tant'è che rispetto al tempo della narrazione l'evento deve ancora aver luogo.


Non proprio, indica posteriorità rispetto alla prima frase ma non una azione che avverrà nel futuro . Difatti è stato usato il condizionale passato, non quello presente.

anzi, a pensarci bene, dovrebbe indicare contemporaneità




> Solo che non ho capito quale delle due hai scelto.


Lo ho spiegato nel messaggio rpecedente: preferisco il congiutivo.


----------



## underhouse

infinite sadness said:


> Se prima fossi partito prima sarei arrivato.
> Quanto prima fossi partito tanto prima sarei arrivato.


 
Questa sì è ipotetica, ma la mia frase era diversa!

Ho paura che stiamo mischiando casi diversi...


----------



## raffavita

La frase "Se prima fossi partito prima sarei arrivato" non mi suona,

ipotetica o no.

La seconda invece "Quanto prima..." è esattamente quella da cui siamo partiti.

Il dubbio è solo sul modo della subordinata.

Mamma mia, che incubo.


----------



## minoski

raffavita said:


> I respectfully disagree.
> 
> 
> Io direi, ma a questo punto non sono più sicura di niente:
> 
> Prima fossi partito, prima sarei arrivato.
> Due condizionali in una frase mi suonano strani tanto.
> Sarò io??


 
Raffa, io sono con te. Due condizionali mi suonano tremendi.
Secondo me hai ragione (peccato non avere "armi" per dimostrarlo, per me qui è solo un giudizio a orecchio e abitudine personale )..
c.


----------



## SunDraw

Per farla facile, vanno distinti i due usi:

- in senso/disamina della successione temporale (_non appena accadrà_, *per certo*, allora ecc), con indicativo o futuro se detto al momento, e condizionale per il passato/riportato:
es.
"prima vado prima torno" (comune)
"prima andrò e prima sarò di ritorno" (comune)
"prima sarò andato e prima sarò tornato" (comune)
"ho detto che prima sarei andato e prima sarei tornato" (non molto comune, v. oltre)
"era chiaro che prima sarei andato e prima sarei tornato" (ok, ma v.oltre)

- condizionale (_qualora accadesse_, *forse *allora ecc), con il congiuntivo al presente e al passato:
es.
"prima andassi prima tornerei" (non comune)
"dicevo che prima fossi andato prima sarei tornato" (comune ...quasi, v. oltre)


Cosa si usa di più?

"Mi mandò, dicendomi che prima sarei andato, prima sarei tornato"
oppure
"Mi chiese di andare, facendomi presente che prima fossi partito, prima sarei tornato"?

A favore del condizionale gioca eufonicamente il secondo "prima" presente, comunque associato al condizionale (quasi che, all'orecchio, un "prima" "reggesse" un condizionale).

A favore del congiuntivo oltre alla classica comune accoppiata "se+congiuntivo allora+condizionale", anche la forma di cortesia/genericità/scaramanzia... *che preferisce sistematicamente le affermazioni ipotetiche*.


A livello colloquiale la più facile di tutti:
"Mi disse di andare e che prima partivo, prima tornavo"
(...molto comune!)

Lo stesso [dubbio d'uso-senso quindi, più che di grammatica] avviene per la coppia:
"quando/non appena" e "[allora]"
ad es.
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=827170

Che ne dite?


----------



## Earendil81

Ciao a tutti!

Sto cercando di organizzare un post di senso compiuto per esprimere quella che forse è un'illuminazione...ma forse no, ai posteri...

_"Prima fossi rimasta al verde, prima mi avrebbero messo alla porta"_
-> se fossi rimasta al verde, mi avrebbero messo alla porta; ma io, fino ad ora (il momento in cui sto parlando), non sono rimasta al verde...solo che è ancora possibile che accada.

_"Tanto prima ci sarei andata, tanto prima avrei finito"_
-> se fossi andata prima, avrei finito prima; io sono andata prima e ho finito prima, cioè la mia ipotesi nel passato si è verificata...ad ora non è più un'ipotesi.

Quindi io userei (ma non ho nessun riscontro "legale"):

*- doppio congiuntivo* se l'ipotesi di cui si parla al passato è ancora un ipotesi, potrebbe ancora verificarsi;
*- condizionale + congiuntivo* se l'ipotesi al passato si è (o non si è) verificata definitivamente.

Che ne dite? Ho preso un abbaglio? 

Boh, spero almeno di essere stata chiara...
A presto!


----------



## niklavjus

La frase in questione esprime indubbiamente certezza della conseguenza al verificarsi della condizione... ma non la certezza del verificarsi della condizione stessa. 

Posso programmare di partire prima per arrivare prima, ma un simile pensiero, finire sul lastrico, fosse pure frutto della più giustificata disperazione, non potrebbe che essere una mera eventualità.

Quindi, mi chiedo se sia lecito scegliere il condizionale, privilegiando certezza e temporalità anziché l'ipoteticità complessiva degli eventi.

Trovo molto interessanti tutti i vostri commenti, come pure le discussioni ai collegamenti esterni, ma sarei anche curioso di sapere se tale costrutto 'simil-anafora' abbia una collocazione specifica nella grammatica italiana.


----------

